# plz Suggest me good dvd writer?



## prathameshra (Jun 6, 2010)

which is best DVD writer available in market (Sony or lg) & tell me about new Sony 24x DVD writer & what is features &what is prize


----------



## vaibhav99 (Jun 7, 2010)

LG Working fine for me ... got it in rs. 1100...  2 weeks back


----------



## static_x (Jun 7, 2010)

Sony SATA 1100/=
LG SATA 1050/=
Samsung SATA 1100/=
ASUS SATA 1150/=
ASUS Lightscribe SATA 1350/=
Moser Baer SATA 1050/=

I would recommend Samsung or ASUS.


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 7, 2010)

yeah 

+1 FOR SAMMY


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 7, 2010)

in most digit studies/comparisions I have found that preference is given mostly to Lite-On drives...is this changed now?


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jun 7, 2010)

I am also curious to know why Liteon drives, a hot favourite years ago, has fallen out of the reckoning. LG seems to be the favourite now. What are the reasons?


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 7, 2010)

From my 6 years of experience, I recommend only SONY.


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 7, 2010)

^I'll never recommend sony. My drive started giving problems just the next week when my warranty was over.


----------



## static_x (Jun 8, 2010)

A big NO for SONY from my side...I'd used sony few years back and during the 1 year of warranty I got it replaced for a record 3 times but in the end it landed into the bin. 
LG was also a let down for me.
Now using samsung & Asus Lightscribe for the past 2 years without a single problem.


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 8, 2010)

KILL LG. Its the worst. There seems to be some bug in the firmware such that it will stop working exactly after a year or so. I have two cases like this- one myself and another a friend. Both LG drives.


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 8, 2010)

^also many of my friends faced Tray problems.


----------



## mumblehere (Jun 8, 2010)

never sony, its giving me trouble ever since i bot it.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 8, 2010)

But my 6 years old SONY DVD RW still working fine in my old P4 machine


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 8, 2010)

well it looks like different ppl have different opinions...i am using LG DVD writer for past two years without a single issue. it never wasted any of my CD/DVDs. i have seen couple of issues with Samsung drives though...specially tray related.

So basically you cannot go with anyone of us...why not go to your vendor and ask him which drive is turned back less number of times than others for repair etc. (condition is he has to be honest  )


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 8, 2010)

^the vendor will make him to buy the Drive which he has in stock. So its EPIC FAIL!

SONY - WORST CHOICE
LG - AGAIN WORST CHOICE
SAMMY - BAD CHOICE (as somebody told it has tray prob)

Lite-On and ASUS are the choices now left.


----------



## khmadhu (Jun 8, 2010)

for some years liteon and moserbaer are clubed and released DVD drives..  but now only moserbaer available..

i am using liteon-moserbaer from past 2 years


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jun 8, 2010)

Finally there seems to be no consensus on the best optical drive. Each one to his own . The thread starter must have been confused as much as I am . I shall now go ahead with a BD ROM drive .


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 9, 2010)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> ^the vendor will make him to buy the Drive which he has in stock. So its EPIC FAIL!



if you have been cheated doesn't mean everyone's got themselves a fraud...I have a couple of vendors who do not advice just to sell off whatever they have in stock...these ppl sell more goods/hardware than number of days you have seen on earth and take my word for it they know which brand gives most of the issues...

Another reason they will advice you correctly is no one wants a nag after they sell a faulty product...


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 9, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> if you have been cheated doesn't mean everyone's got themselves a fraud...I have a couple of vendors who do not advice just to sell off whatever they have in stock...these ppl sell more goods/hardware than number of days you have seen on earth and take my word for it they know which brand gives most of the issues...
> 
> Another reason they will advice you correctly is no one wants a nag after they sell a faulty product...


Exactly. Small vendors may force you to get the drive in their stock, but not medium and large ones.


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 9, 2010)

^exactly small vendors do force us. Here in my town there are dozens of small vendors but on Lamington road he will get couple of big and medium vendors. So if you are going to buy from Big vendor then its ok!


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 9, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> if you have been cheated doesn't mean everyone's got themselves a fraud...I have a couple of vendors who do not advice just to sell off whatever they have in stock...these ppl sell more goods/hardware than number of days you have seen on earth and take my word for it they know which brand gives most of the issues...
> 
> Another reason they will advice you correctly is no one wants a nag after they sell a faulty product...



Yes, they do know what's the best, but they never advice correctly, coz even if the product develops fault the next day of purchase, they'll ask you to take it to the service center



The Unknown said:


> Exactly. Small vendors may force you to get the drive in their stock, but not medium and large ones.





Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> ^exactly small vendors do force us. Here in my town there are dozens of small vendors but on Lamington road he will get couple of big and medium vendors. So if you are going to buy from Big vendor then its ok!



How large is a large vendor? In kolkata, If I stay inside the shop vedant for 15 minutes at any time of the day, they make bills worth at least Rs. 30000-50000 during that time. That means they sell goods worth at least 10 Lacs daily. Yet they'll give you the worst components if you ask their advice.

They wil always give you intel C2D, no matter what your budget, they'll never ask you to buy AMD. They'll never sell you WD 32 MB cache HDD, only seagate, They'll always advice microsoft keyboard mouse, even though logitech is similarly priced. These are just a few examples!

---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------

As far as the original question is concerned, yes various people have different experiences with optical drives, its tough to point out the best. It all depends upon your luck. i prefer LG. I had the worst kind of experience with lite-on. I don't know what happened, but if it has closed down, the people in general are safer now. 

My brother suggested lite-on 2 four friends coz it was digit's best buy. He also bought one for himself. You won't believe this, 4 of the 5 drives developed faults within 3 months, my drive survived a total of 13 months during which it stayed with the service center for around 4 months.


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 11, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Yes, they do know what's the best, but they never advice correctly, coz even if the product develops fault the next day of purchase, they'll ask you to take it to the service center
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, its all on luck


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 11, 2010)

The Unknown said:


> True, its all on luck



hehehe so perhaps a coin is the best bet. or akkad-bakkad bambe bo...


----------



## static_x (Jun 11, 2010)

I agree with The Unknown...and not only in the case of DVD writers each and every electronic stuff....That's why its always advisable to buy only those brands which provide good customer service...I've faced numerous cases of hardware failing, some of them solved and some still pending...
For DVD writers you can trust Samsung...ASUS is taken care of by Rashi Peripherals...which sucks...Same with the sony...Though you'll get the replacement drive after each failure but that will not only hamper your work but also frustrate you...
IMHO Samsung is the last word...


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes, I have also started seeing whether a company has a service center or not in my city even before buying anything. For exampe, When I bought my HDD case recently, I would have preferred enter, but bought tech-com as it has a service center here but enter doesn't.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 11, 2010)

samsung worst done go

LG is fine


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 11, 2010)

^LG faced tray issues. Go SAMSUNG!


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 11, 2010)

dude prathameshra just buy any dvd drive...go to a nearby temple, ask the priest to do chant some _mantras_ and make merry.this thread will confuse you. Just post here which drive you bought so that we can end the discussion.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 11, 2010)

you can try hp dvd writer


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 11, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> hehehe so perhaps a coin is the best bet. or akkad-bakkad bambe bo...


Err, A dice would be better, coin can output only two choices


----------



## bajaj151 (Jun 11, 2010)

Samsung....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 12, 2010)

even samsung has worst tray...i used to open now it only by fking it with pin


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 12, 2010)

Prakash29617 said:


> you can try hp dvd writer




+1 to this....

i'll tell you pro's & cons of some of the drives..in my old PC(2004-2009)...i had two drives..one was a sony & the other a LG.the sony was just a dvd-rom drive but the lg(bought in 2006) was a dvd writer...if any CD/dvd had even a tiny little scratch on it, the sony drive wouldn't read it..but the LG would, to a certain extent..after about two years i had tray troubles with sony but no tray troubles on the LG till 2009...in 2009 i sold this PC & for my new PC i bought a Liteon- Moserbaer DVD-RW...which is pretty fine & has no problems except that it also can't read most of the scratched CD's..its performance in this case is similar to lg..i have had no tray problems with it..

i also have another PC i bought in May 2008(this had a high end config for 3d work & gaming)..for this i bought a samsung dvd-rw...this drive is fantastic with old damaged cd/dvd's...a lot of my old cd's were unreadable on the liteon-moserbaer...if i tried to copy anything from these cd's, i would get CRC errors & stuff..but the samsung drive was able to copy almost everything...but the drive's tray started giving me problems after about an year...now sometimes when i open the drive the tray goes back in automatically, sometimes it gets stuck when i close it & i have to manually push it...but never once did i have to use a pin....i am still very much pleased with the drive & the small tray problem doesnot bother me..its not like it takes 10 mins to open/close the tray!!!...

finally coming to HP drives(my friend bought one from PrimeAbGb, Lamington road)..this drive is just as good as samsung when it comes to reading cd/dvd's & its been six months now & he has not had any tray related problems so far..

as for the burning speed & such other factors, almost all drives were same with the liteon-moserbaer & samsung somewhat better...the sony & lg were the worst..haven't burned a single cd/dvd on the HP so far(age of pendrives..who needs a cd?)..so there you have it...my experience with all brands of dvd writers.


----------



## dixit8611 (Jun 12, 2010)

I am using  moserbaer from last 3 years. Whenever i insert a disc it sounds like Hell ( like a jet engine ). Sometimes it read scratched disc and sometimes not, but it never wasted any DVD and do not have any tray issue. 
I am not happy with it.Even i don't know what to do ???????


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 12, 2010)

dixit8611 said:


> I am using  moserbaer from last 3 years. Whenever i insert a disc it sounds like Hell ( like a jet engine ). Sometimes it read scratched disc and sometimes not, but it never wasted any DVD and do not have any tray issue.
> I am not happy with it.Even i don't know what to do ???????


Simple ! Get it replaced / give it to bhangaar wala (scrap dealer) and get a new one


----------



## dixit8611 (Jun 12, 2010)

Which one ? 
People are complaining more about sony and samsung ?
At least my DVD writer is reading normal dvd's and do not have tray issue. 
Tell me which one to buy ?


----------

